# Why do I keep my Eos M?



## JPAZ (Jan 9, 2015)

Tried to be a bit provocative in my title but I am looking for opinions. I do have the 5Diii and it is my go-to for just about everything. I got the M during the huge price break a while back and that body with the 22mm and the 18-55mm and the adapter has been untouched for about a year. I have gotten some great photos with the M but the slow focus and the shutter lag (better after the firmware update but still slow) and the lack of a true viewfinder (without some more investment) have made it a rarely used spare. I've thought about bringing it along to use as a crop-based sensor to get more reach in conjunction with my usual kit, but then never do that. I have thrown it in my briefcase on a quick business trip but then wind up using my smartphone for a P&S quick snap or two because it is so easy and convenient. When the grandchildren are active, it is really tough to get a good picture with the M unless I can get them to be still (yeah, right).

None of the above is news or is earth-shattering information for any of us. I guess I am wondering why I have this camera. I am starting to think that if I want a smaller body with versatility that I'd have been better off with a M4/3 or a Fuji (if we ignore the price issues and the need for different lens lineup). I guess I just need some "counseling" here. No flaming desired but I'd like to hear others thoughts.

JPAZ


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 9, 2015)

I too was attracted by the great price and was pleasantly surprised by the build and image quality. Like you I tend to use my ff as my main camera. I decided to sell my M lenses and keep the adapter. So now I bring the M along such that my 16-35 sort of behave like a normal lens. Meanwhile I have my 6d with a tele lens attached. I kind of like this setup. I know that one day I will IR convert the M. Any other cropped bodies are too large to bring along with a main body. A converted M can be tagged along as a "just in case."


----------



## Pookie (Jan 9, 2015)

Same boat, bought it for dirt cheap... never impressed and always felt like it was like trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Gave it to my wife and she hated it, prefers my old 7D. Complete waste of cash, even at the low entry price.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 9, 2015)

I used it for a hike with the 11-22 and sometimes I use it with the 70-200 with a 2x, but my wife uses it more. She uses it for taking pics of our kids at school events because she is not willing to bring the DSLR.

I use it more as a video cam now. It is a better videocam than our dedicated 1st generation HD videocam HV20 (sp? and it recorded to DV tapes) that we got when our first child was born. I'll use the DSLR for pictures and put the M on a monopod/tripod to take videos of the kids performances. I've used the 24-70 on the M with the adaptor to record video while having the 70-200 on the DSLR.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had mixed feelings, too, but it has been the only way to get photos of concerts and in other places where a large camera is either prohibited or impractical. Adding the 11-22 to my kit (same as yours) has really broadened my use of it.


----------



## Psyclone (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep my M because it is a great "backpack" camera, and it can use any of my lenses. I got the M for hiking, but after some issues with settings changed without my knowledge due to the always-active touchscreen, I switched to the SL1 for most hikes. The viewfinder on the SL1 makes up for the extra size. 

I like the M as a concept. I tolerate most of the foibles because it does most of what I want/need. But it is definitely a backup camera, or one that gets tossed in the back seat "just in case."

If I go out with the intent of shooting pics, an SLR always goes along. 

I love the 11-22mm IS lens though. That alone made the M more useful before the 10-18mm IS was released.


----------



## Cory (Jan 9, 2015)

Same here, but the last thing my family wants to do when running around NYC or other day trips is to deal with me and my gear. Sometimes it's nice to just have a little thing with great image quality and go. I find the lack of a viewfinder a problem especially when using a CPL, but nothing's perfect. Once in awhile I get a real winning shot with it even if my DSLR is the default choice most of the time. And the familiarity with my DSLR eliminates the effort of learning a new system which might be the biggest win of them all.


----------



## alan_k (Jan 9, 2015)

I've occasionally used it as a small walk-around- but usually in full auto mode (especially when the gf uses it). 
The only other reason I keep it is for "digiscoping"- I got an adapter that lets you sit the camera on the eyepiece of a scope for taking photos of birds. The small size is really nice for this. I don't do this very often but I like the option.

That, and I figure there's pretty low chance of being able to sell it now. Might as well keep it.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2015)

The M becomes my travelling camera. It is small, lightweight, and gives me great picture. The AF is definitely slower than the DSLR. But during travelling, 95% of my pictures are scenery and buildings (both exterior and interior). Therefore the slower AF does not bother me. As for changing setting due to the touch screen, It is a problem. I combat it by using a wrist strap and turn the camera off more often. On a 11 days trip, I have just mess up the setting once. After that I just form a habit of checking the setting before shooting. Both the 22mm and the 18-55 mm lenses have very small amount of distortion, very suitable for photo stitching


----------



## DRR (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a bit of a love-hate relationship with mine too. The ergonomics and the touchscreen drive me nuts. On the other hand the IQ is way beyond anything with its size/price range. And I can use all my lenses with them. Although I admit that I don't need/want to do that, the ability to do that is part of the appeal.


----------



## dkaiser (Jan 9, 2015)

I just bought the EOS M Kit with the 22 mm, the EF adapter and the little flash. One of the reasons was to replace my "old" Powershot SX230HS for occasions where I can not bring my DSLR. 
Another reason was to be able to continue using my Wallimex 8 mm Fisheye Lens (bought for my 600 D which I sold after buying a 6D this year).
I know that there is a new version specially made for the EOS M but as I did not use this lens very often I'm not considering buying one now.
Maybe I will also try to use it for extra reach with my Tamron 150-600 mm, but I am not sure right now if this combination is really working "in the field".


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 9, 2015)

Ditto. Bought mine a few months back for $249 + $62 for an adapter. I was impressed with the build quality. It was an extremely "neat-o" little camera.

But, I never used it. I couldn't get too excited for the same reasons mentioned above and I already had the SL1 that works great. Plus, since Canon crippled it with firmware limitations, I couldn't use it for special projects that a mirrorless non-shutter design would have been perfect for. So I took the chance to sell it for what I paid as essentially brand new recently.

I'd love to try again someday though if Canon would release another one that hits it out of the park! The whole concept has a lot of merit. Come on Canon!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Some other follow up thoughts - with the 11-22, it goes where no compact can - to 18mm, which is 6mm wider than any compact with built in lens. My dream little camera is still not available according to a search I did the other day:

--Small size (like my Panasonic LX-5) - should fit in a pants pocket without looking or feeling silly
--Single lens (concert Nazis are now saying no to all interchangeable lenses, but some are stupid regarding the M)
--Lens range from 24-120mm equivalent
--4+ FPS, with a decent buffer
--Decent performance at ISO 3200 (M does this)
--Responsive AF, zoom motor, and features
--Good menus (like Canon - Sony and Panasonic are HORRIBLE)
--Solid build
--Decent battery life
--Built in VF, even the lousy Powershot G is better than nothing, or EVF that doesn't detach 
--built in flash

I know I'm not the only that wants one like this and yet no one has come up with a single model that has more than about half of these features. 

The M comes closest, but needs a EVF, built in flash, and to be smaller. I tend to carry my M in pieces - body in one pocket, lens and flash in the other pocket, assemble when needed.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 9, 2015)

Same set up, 5DIII is my primary camera and I bought the EOS-M a couple years ago.

I use it when I want a small and light camera, when I want a "second body" (say, when shooting birds, have it for the occasional wide-angle shot), or when I do not want to stand out as "a photographer." I also think I have found another use for it. I think I will get an EWA-Marine housing, a filter adapter and use it for underwater photography. I could also use my 5DIII, but I feel better taking something I spent $300 on underwater.

I've been impressed by the IQ. It could be better and I honestly hope that Canon releases a very good M3.

But, I do use my 5DIII >95% of the time.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jan 9, 2015)

Same for me too!
I will say this, if you have a gathering and want other people to take some pictures too, it is less intimidating than handing them larger dSLR. Plus what we pretty much all seemed to have paid for them it seems hard to get rid of and it is small. I don;t use mine much but I don't want to get rid of it.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 9, 2015)

Much the same here, too, except that I disliked using mine so much (the image quality is good, but...) that I sold it shortly after buying it (I should have just returned it but waited too long) and bought an SL1 instead; seldom use that either.... I wish Canon would make a small, competent, mirrorless camera (a large one would be fine too, but for other purposes), but until they do when I want something smaller and lighter, as I increasingly frequently do, I'll stick with my Olympus OMD & Sonys - not as small, but so much nicer to use and, in the case of the Sony a7 line, better image quality too (for obvious reasons).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Bought it for same reason, $300. I used it very little. I prefer my RX1. Hope RX1 II will comes with pop-up EVF(same as RX100 III). Will sell my Eos-M soon.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 9, 2015)

I love my Eos M, and here's how I use it:
1. Dinners, parties and get togethers- a conveniently sized camera that doesn't yell "photographer", is easy to use for someone asked to take the shots (especially as most people on the road seem to prefer an LCD to a viewfinder for composition), cheap enough to give to someone to take the shots, and far better low light capability and IQ than a smartphone or point and shoot.
2. Back up standard FL camera- I will often take a telephoto lens on my FF camera and mostly plan to shoot long- for example, a 135L in the zoo. In the occasional situation when I need something wider, the M+22 supplements admirably. 
3. Always a camera with me- It is compact and inexpensive enough for me to always keep it in my car- this allows me to have a camera around if some unexpected photo opportunity comes up; for example, I ran into a dragon boat race in a place I had gone to attend a management course.
4. Camera for my wife- she has a good eye for composition, but not the patience to focus and recompose or change focal points. When using the M, she can easily tap to focus and shoot away. Also, for someone who thinks 6D weighs a ton, the M is at least an acceptable burden to bear.
That's why I keep my M around. I don't have an adapter, and only the one prime lens. Works great!


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 9, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> I love my Eos M, and here's how I use it:
> 1. Dinners, parties and get togethers- a conveniently sized camera that doesn't yell "photographer", is easy to use for someone asked to take the shots (especially as most people on the road seem to prefer an LCD to a viewfinder for composition), cheap enough to give to someone to take the shots, and far better low light capability and IQ than a smartphone or point and shoot.
> ...



+1. Took the M + 22 f/2 and 270ex ii to a surprise dinner for a friend at a fancy restaurant. The 270ex ii was just powerful enough to be used bounced of the ceiling, and yet I was able to keep the camera and lens in one jacket pocket and the flash in the other.


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have 2 M's - one which I purchased as a backup for my 5D3, [and is sitting in a bin now that I have a 6D], and one which is converted to 590nm infrared. The IR body, with 22mm lens, goes with me on all my trips. Perfect adjunct for travel, especially for midday when the light is terrible for anything else. Still hate the arms-length focus/compose thing, but can really recommend an IR conversion for a little-used M.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 9, 2015)

A pocket camera that runs Magic Lantern that I carry everywhere. What more can I say.

Dual ISO (single shot HDR)
Time lapse video
Intervalometer
Automatic focus stacking
Raw video when I need it
And lastly accepts all of my EF lenses in a pinch


----------



## Cory (Jan 9, 2015)

While on the topic is there a small travel tripod that's just big enough for the EOS M that one can recommend? My other tripod is a MeFoto aluminum Globetrotter. I just have the 22mm lens right now and will likely just stick with that unless someone makes an EF-M 50mm lens one day.
And do you like the smallest Canon flash? Even though it doesn't bounce is that maybe the "best" match for the M? I am a student of bouncing flash so I'd much prefer the ability to bounce. With that, maybe just using my 430EXII is the way to go, but any experience otherwise would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 9, 2015)

.

As much a bargain as the technology was when the price tanked, I saw nothing but buyer's remorse in my future if I bought one. I could envision nothing the M would do for me. I've got a 5D3 and a Fuji X100S. The M didn't add anything of value for me. I recommended it to a lot of people; it was (may still be) the best bargain in the photographic equipment world, especially if you're already some invested in Canon.

I had sold my T2i and its EF-S 15-85mm. For a long time I listed my EF-S 60mm on CL, but it never moved. I could have put it on ebay and moved it, but something kept stopping me -- it's a lens I dearly love. Then I realized if I had an M and an adapter, I could use my 60 again. Looking at a lot of M images I decided the 18-55 zoom was very sharp so I picked up an M with that zoom.

Now when I'm doing documentary photography I can easily carry two small cameras and still be unobtrusive. The Fuji gives me a 35mm focal length, and the M with the 60mm gives me a near 100mm. The 5D3 rarely comes out unless I'm doing ultra-wide stuff or headhunting with the 135mm.

It's also nice to have a little extra reach -- the 70-200 on the M gets out to 300mm if I need it -- but it's hopeless without a tripod.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jan 9, 2015)

I tried really, really hard to like the M; but I kept falling asleep waiting for it to focus. Plus, although using the adapter for my EF lenses made economic sense, the EF lens size seemed to defeat the point of having a smaller camera. And, of course, the number of EF-M lenses was so limited (in US). Finally decided that Olympus OMD E-M5 was better choice for me.

After playing with my E-M5, my son decided to get an E-M10 with the pancake zoom and built-in, pop-up flash. Now the 5D-II stays home a lot more than it used to. Down side is this means we both "need" a second lens line. Of course, Olympus accommodates with a really sweet line of PRO lenses and a great program to buy up to four lenses at big discount along with a body. Oh well, GAS is not limited to just Canon products!


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 9, 2015)

@ East Wind ( and others):

Does Magic Lantern with its focus system improve the AF time and/or the lag time?

@ Distant.star:

I've been looking at the Fuji X system and wondering if that would be a "better" system for me even though I'd need a set of lenses with the X-mount?

@ Cory:

You might want to look at the Joby Gorilla-pod series for light and small that could go nicely with a small mirrorless setup. I've used the SLR-Zoom with the Ballhead-x to support my 5Diii and a 70-200 f/4 and that is much smaller and lighter than my Redged tripod. So an even smaller Gorilla-pod should work for you.

All:

Appreciate your comments sofar.....


----------



## Act444 (Jan 9, 2015)

The M has been a great little camera to use:

1) at work
2) as a second body/companion to my DSLR (usually the 5D3 or SL1)
3) to give to other people to ask them to take pics of me (usually with someone else)
4) when a DSLR would be too bulky/inconvenient or not allowed (although I must say the SL1 fills this niche well too when a small lens is mounted)

I definitely like mine.


----------



## Cory (Jan 10, 2015)

JPAZ said:


> You might want to look at the Joby Gorilla-pod series for light and small that could go nicely with a small mirrorless setup. I've used the SLR-Zoom with the Ballhead-x to support my 5Diii and a 70-200 f/4 and that is much smaller and lighter than my Redged tripod. So an even smaller Gorilla-pod should work for you



Thanks. How about this one?: 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/799983-REG/Cullmann_CU_50081_Copter_Mini_Tripod_with.html


----------



## Tinky (Jan 10, 2015)

why i keep:

I have 2' matched pair for interviews (lower d5 noise, break 12min rec cap)

Great for gimbal (works very effectively with hague mini-mmc)

great pocket cam with 22mm

great iq given compact size

going to buy 3rd to dedicate to ml timelpase

worth nothing to sell. In uk, eos m is 1/3rd price of 700d. Makes a lot of sense for some.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 10, 2015)

Sounds like you might be a candidate to sell the M and and get an SL1. Its actually a very similar in height and width, though obviously its deeper (with the mirror and all). Combo that with the ef-s 24mm and you have a set-up that isnt that much larger than the M and 22mm (neither is truly pocketable, and both are reasonably small and light). And one delivers usable AF, a viewfinder, and compatibility with all the lenses you already own.

For the size comparison: http://j.mp/1I4NUKU


----------



## andrewflo (Jan 10, 2015)

There's two main circumstances that my M really shines for me as a DSLR owner:

1) Shooting video and using it as a B camera that can share EF lenses and run Magic Lantern

2) When I'm not trying to bring along my full sized kit, but still want decent narrow DOF abilities and moderate light performance

I definitely can relate to sometimes using my cell phone instead because the M with the 22mm attached does not comfortable fit in pockets.

Man if the M _did_ fit in pockets, it would be a winner for sure but sometimes I wonder if something like the G7X would be better for my uses.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 10, 2015)

Cory said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to look at the Joby Gorilla-pod series for light and small that could go nicely with a small mirrorless setup. I've used the SLR-Zoom with the Ballhead-x to support my 5Diii and a 70-200 f/4 and that is much smaller and lighter than my Redged tripod. So an even smaller Gorilla-pod should work for you
> ...



I originally looked at the Cullmann above and after some positive comments from other M user I settled on the UltraPod as it velcros onto railings, etc...

I am not a big tripod guy but the UlraPod is very small, light weight and fairly solid for its weight of .25LBs

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/239963-REG/Ultrapod_PD02010_2_Black.html


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jan 10, 2015)

JPAZ said:


> @ East Wind ( and others):
> 
> Does Magic Lantern with its focus system improve the AF time and/or the lag time?
> 
> ...



No it does not improve the lag or AF speed. just adds additional capabilities.


----------



## johnctharp (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought the M specifically for the 11-22 (imported from Canada); I also picked up the 22/2, 18-55, adapter and the small flash in a package deal. It's always with me, with the 11-22 and 22/2 at least.

And when used with the touch-shutter, it complements my 6D quite well, whether doing UWA stuff, close/shallow stuff with the 22/2, or behind say the 70-300 for a bit more reach in good light.

If you have no other UWA zoom, you owe it to yourself to try the 11-22!


----------



## bf (Jan 10, 2015)

I do keep it since I prefer to have an APSC sensor with me rather than whatever they've put on my smartphone.
I can't afford x100s, and I doubt if I could I preferred that. At least, EF-m 22 has filter threads!

M shines with ef-m 11-22 on landscapes. It is lightweight and affordable. The live view mode is handy for long exposures.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 10, 2015)

My standard setup is an APS-C SLR with 100mm macro or f4 70-200 lens. But sometimes I need a wider angle and I hate to change lenses: EOS M rules as wide angle body in the bag or around my neck as fast wide angle camera with EF-M 22 and EF-M standard zoom.

For my work as teacher the EF-M allows to produce small videos of physics relevant procedures for analysis of these videos by the scholars. The EF-M with e.g. the EF-S 60 Macro is very versatile and sports a distance scale which is sometimes very useful. This is another use of that camera - the small size is very welcome and the extended possibilites with Magic Lantern help very often.

The third scenario is "going light" - e.g. if I walk into the town to do some "sports" and shopping afterwards. The EF-M with EF 40mm or the EF-S 60mm is + the small Manfrotto 709 mini tripod use very little room in my medium sized day pack.

IQ is excellent in absolute terms - o.k., larger sensors etc. are better, but not that much.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 10, 2015)

johnctharp said:


> I bought the M specifically for the 11-22 (imported from Canada); I also picked up the 22/2, 18-55, adapter and the small flash in a package deal. It's always with me, with the 11-22 and 22/2 at least.
> 
> And when used with the touch-shutter, it complements my 6D quite well, whether doing UWA stuff, close/shallow stuff with the 22/2, or behind say the 70-300 for a bit more reach in good light.
> 
> If you have no other UWA zoom, you owe it to yourself to try the 11-22!



Pretty much same kit here. I have shifted to using the M on my travel trips due to the size of the camera and three lenses (and UltraPod mini tripod) being able to fit in one small bag.

I agree with a lot of the sentiment in this thread from a functionality POV but for me the form factor is worth it - for others, not so much.


----------



## Zv (Jan 10, 2015)

I've had quite the opposite experience. I had very low expectations of the M and bought it during the discount period just as a novelty. However, I took it along with me on a few occasions and it proved useful enough to want to use again. It's really good at parties where a DSLR seems a bit overkill. 

Indeed, some of my best shots last year were from the M mostly because I was more likely to carry it with me than my FF set up. The shots were good enough for an exhibition. 

The 11-22mm lens is a must for any wide angle shooter IMO. I take this combo with me when I know I'm going to be shooting in low light where a tripod isn't practical. 

I very recently bought the Samyang 8mm f/2.8 Fisheye lens in M mount. This is the first time I've used a fisheye lens and it was kinda fun. The combo is small and discreet and easy to wield around, in various angles. Easy to compose shots with the screen. 

I also adapted a FD 50mm f1.4 lens for the M which gives killer results. The bokeh is really nice with that lens. A little hard to nail focus but worth it for portraits. I'd like to see a native 50mm f1.4 for M but I don't think it will ever happen. F/2 maybe?

Got some cheap extension tubes for it too. Dabbled in some macro. 

And one final use I have is to use the M as a teleconverter but this is only occasionally. I did get a half decent shot of an eclipse from it though. 

So, for $300 Vs all that usage I think I've got my money's worth! Have been thinking about getting the M2 but I'll wait to see what the M3 brings.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2015)

docsmith said:


> Same set up, 5DIII is my primary camera and I bought the EOS-M a couple years ago.
> 
> I use it when I want a small and light camera, when I want a "second body" (say, when shooting birds, have it for the occasional wide-angle shot), or when I do not want to stand out as "a photographer." ...
> 
> ...



+1 Overall, I'm happy with mine. Like most of you I use it as a 2nd camera to my DSLR to use when a DSLR rig either isn't allowed or would be too large/conspicuous to take with me. I used to own a P&S S100 for these purposes and the EOS-M is a much better camera.

We took the kids to a theme park last fall and I took my 6D + 70-200 2.8 II on a black rapid strap as my primary camera and decided on the M with the 22/2 lens mounted for posed wider angle shots and for video. Worked great! I didn't have to mess with changing lenses and the M is smaller and lighter than my 24-70 2.8 lens (I didn't own the 35/2 IS lens at that time).



sagittariansrock said:


> 3. Always a camera with me- It is compact and inexpensive enough for me to always keep it in my car- this allows me to have a camera around if some unexpected photo opportunity comes up; for example, I ran into a dragon boat race in a place I had gone to attend a management course.



The M also serves the "always with me role" for me. I keep it in the backpack I take to/from work every day, so its there if I see an interesting situation during my commute or for a few quick pictures at work. I also take it with me on business trips in case I run into something interesting. Most of my business trips don't include much if any free time, so its typically less than 10 shots per trip, including some out airplane windows.

I also use it as my backup camera with the M adapter. Thus far, I've never had to use it in this role since my 6D has never failed, but its nice to know I have another camera option on vacations or outings just in case.

Overall, I'm pleased with it. I would not be happy with it as a primary camera. We have a toddler and there is no way the focus can keep up with him unless he is asleep. My entire investment in the M system (body, 22/2 lens, 18-55 lens, M adapter) is under $420, so I feel its a bargain for what I use it for.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> 4. Camera for my wife- she has a good eye for composition, but not the patience to focus and recompose or change focal points. When using the M, she can easily tap to focus and shoot away. Also, for someone who thinks 6D weighs a ton, the M is at least an acceptable burden to bear.



I've tried to get my wife to use the M instead of the 8-year old Canon S3IS point and shoot she is very happy with. She has a excellent photographers eye and takes some terrific shots, but they are in 5 megapixal Jpeg, so PP options are very limited - I would love to have these in RAW. She doesn't like the form factor of the M or the touch screen controls. I'm thinking I can eventually get her a SL1, but she is super thrifty and wants to continue to use the old S3 until it stops working.


----------



## dcm (Jan 10, 2015)

Because I use it! Hiking, fishing, travel, around town, and around the house. Surprising number of grandkid photos just because it was handy and I definitely prefer it to my phone. Still prefer it to any P&S I've used. I view it as a P&S upgrade rather than a DSLR downgrade, I didn't expect it to do what my 6D or even my previous 550D does. Picked up the EF-M 11-22 in March and acquired the EF-M 55-200 in August to replace an EF-S 55-250 STM I had been using. 

About 40% of my 11,000 images this year are from the M (the rest from my 6D). A third of those with the 11-22, another third with 55-200/55-250, about a sixth with the 22, and the remaining sixth with EF lenses on the adapter - mostly 100L Macro and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm. The kit zoom did not get much use except video. Most popular focal lengths are 22 (30%), 200/250 (30%), 11 (15%), and 55 (10%).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 12, 2015)

dcm said:


> Because I use it! Hiking, fishing, travel, around town, and around the house. Surprising number of grandkid photos just because it was handy and I definitely prefer it to my phone. Still prefer it to any P&S I've used. I view it as a P&S upgrade rather than a DSLR downgrade, I didn't expect it to do what my 6D or even my previous 550D does. Picked up the EF-M 11-22 in March and acquired the EF-M 55-200 in August to replace an EF-S 55-250 STM I had been using.
> 
> About 40% of my 11,000 images this year are from the M (the rest from my 6D). A third of those with the 11-22, another third with 55-200/55-250, about a sixth with the 22, and the remaining sixth with EF lenses on the adapter - mostly 100L Macro and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm. The kit zoom did not get much use except video. Most popular focal lengths are 22 (30%), 200/250 (30%), 11 (15%), and 55 (10%).



Love your post, dcm.

Can you share how you organize your photos? How do you know the percentages the way you do? Thanks.

I can add a reason for using the M: IT IS FUN!


----------



## dcm (Jan 13, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Because I use it! Hiking, fishing, travel, around town, and around the house. Surprising number of grandkid photos just because it was handy and I definitely prefer it to my phone. Still prefer it to any P&S I've used. I view it as a P&S upgrade rather than a DSLR downgrade, I didn't expect it to do what my 6D or even my previous 550D does. Picked up the EF-M 11-22 in March and acquired the EF-M 55-200 in August to replace an EF-S 55-250 STM I had been using.
> ...



I recently switch to LR from Aperture to manage my catalogs. One catalog for current projects is on an SSD with the images. A 3TB HDD holds my other catalogs and images: one for my personal library (60K+) of images going back 40+ years (scanning in progress), one for images from my family (scanned/photographed paintings, prints, slides, and negatives) and one for images from my in-laws (scanned/photographed paintings, prints, slides, and negatives, some digital).

Viewed the LR metadata (turn filter on in grid mode, choose metadata at the top) for the counts. Percentages are approximate, done in my head.

Agree on the fun, once you have taken the time to get familiar with it.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 13, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > Because I use it! Hiking, fishing, travel, around town, and around the house. Surprising number of grandkid photos just because it was handy and I definitely prefer it to my phone. Still prefer it to any P&S I've used. I view it as a P&S upgrade rather than a DSLR downgrade, I didn't expect it to do what my 6D or even my previous 550D does. Picked up the EF-M 11-22 in March and acquired the EF-M 55-200 in August to replace an EF-S 55-250 STM I had been using.
> ...



Lightroom does this very easily... use the filters and it will give you all the statistics you'll ever need.

Found a great use for my M this weekend. I let me 3 year old take photos all day with it... worked out perfectly for him and was interesting to see the world from his viewpoint. He was pretty careful with it and the sloooooow AF was not an issue for him.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been looking for a mirrorless camera for a while as a alternative camera to my 5D3. I was recently in Japan and decided to take the plunge and get a mirrorless. I wanted something light and portable. 
I ended up getting the Canon EOS M2 with the 22mm and the 18-55 kit and was really happy with the weight and portability. I love taking street photography and the touch shutter was a joy, if only it had a quieter shutter it would be brilliant. The 22mm lens is very nice and I was really surprised with quality the bokeh it could produce. I'd love to get the 11-22mm to complete my kit.
I'm also very happy with the autofocus speed of the M2, it's quick and responsive. If anyone has used both, can anyone share their experience? Also the M2 has continuous autofocus enabled as a default, does the M1 have this and should I keep this on? Lastly, what do people have their focus mode on? AF, MF or MF+AF?


----------



## bf (Jan 17, 2015)

How is the start-up time in M2?
The slow start-up time is the most disappointing aspect of the M for me. I've not find any info about M2's startup delay.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Bought it for same reason, $300. I used it very little. I prefer my RX1. Hope RX1 II will comes with pop-up EVF(same as RX100 III). Will sell my Eos-M soon.



My M is up for sale: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24652.msg484874#new


----------



## archiea (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting topic, maybe I can add my muse...

I originally got the camera because I was interested in the small form factor that was also compatible with the flashes I used on my 5D. I wanted to check out mirrorless, why not when it was a steal and it leveraged the gear that I have (vs the impressive but expensive sony/Panasonic/Olympus variants).

Yup its slow, and the IQ is that of the 7D, the WORST IQ I've seen from a canon camera of that grade. 

I also upgraded from an near zombiefied iphone 4 to an iphone 6 recently which made me reconsider it for snapshots. 

so where does this leave my EOS usage...

The iphone is the camera that is always with me, thats both good and bad b/c as a photographer you usually had your camera at reach for those "moments"... and since it was the camera you had, it was a good one. Now I have a camera that I would have never bought as a camera (no zoom or interchangeable lenses, no RAW coupled with no real manual adjustments) attached to my phone which toggles my lazy gene to not have a "real" camera at hand.. so Pluses and minuses...

While I was hoping for the EOS to be a street camera, a 5D coupled with the 40mm pancake kinda fits the bill with MUCh better IQ and the response time of a fast DSLR AND a viewfinder... this really helps my composing....

that being said, My 'M goes on many trips b/c it fits in a small bag with TWO lenses, I can stuff my 600 speedlite in the bag, even the radio remote and have a compact camera system that is as versatile with flash photography as my 5D. When I go to family events where most folks would have whipped out an iphone and have a grainy photo, I end up with sharp image with flash filled or flash bounced images with WB and exposure precisely controlled. 

This is my conclusion: I love the 'M because it allows me to shot that small form factor EXACTLY as I shoot the large form factor 5D. Its an albatross market failure of a camera.... doesn't meant its a bad camera, its just a bad consumer product. 

ITs also gives me a peak into the small mirrorless form factor.

Here is my concern: with the M being an official crop sensor mirrorless camera (a great compromise), I'm sorry to say that, even with the 7DII, the sheer suck-a-tude of the current "crop" of crop sensors. I think canon traded mega pixels and a lot of software foolin' around for the fidelity for a natively less noisy image. I think it was the 40 or 50D that had and APS-C that was 10MP and 15 MP respectively that was the ceiling on IQ for the APS-C. So I think its a far chance that canon would release yet ANOTHER mount standard for mirroless for full frame. So we are stuck with the dynamic range challenged, grainy APS-C sensors for mirrorless. 

Heres another thing too: since the flash isn't built in, and has to be external. why not make it more than just a "lifestyle" flash (read: underpowered).

here's what i propose for an EOS-M3:

Make it have a built in Radio for a new line of flashes that can either gelled quickly or have it have two bulbs (like the iphone flash) , one at 5600K the other at 2900K. they both shoot in tandem for the correct color temperature above indoor 2900... which makes sense since you will need more power likely.... built in radio offers off camera flash as STANDARD now. Imaging little go-pro style booms attached to these flashes so that you can throw light anywhere... Imagine the tiny little snoots and light modifiers that would fit these little thing.. I'd say no bigger than a 270EX with the bounce head feature too. "But won't the flashes be too small or underpowered" you say in your most annoying voice... Well imagine if the the EOS-M3 shaved off a few megapixels, say 12-15MP in leu of light sensitivity... so that i can live in ISO 6400, 12,800 easily without the sharpness loss. Marketing nightmare but a photographers dream.. whats the point of having a 18 or 21 MP image that sucks at low light and you end up losing resolution by noise reducing in post or in camera, right?

Smaller MP also means less DIGIC processing time, faster shutter, faster response, more pixels for phase shift whatever-the-funkity face stalking technology they have... it will be a better picture taking and overall IQ in the end. Every reviewer will pan it, but every canon user will buy it. 

WHY? 

because you can shot with it EXACTLY as you do your DSLR AND its smaller AND you introduce some innovative technology: like built in radio for flashes, White balance smart flashes, bullet proof ad-hoc networking with mobile phones for instant uploading to the phone's camera roll, ready for sharing..... 

What do you guys think...? besides that I went oFf topic, captain Obvious, What do you guys think would make a future EOS-M even a bigger keeper than the current one?


----------



## bf (Jan 20, 2015)

> whats the point of having a 18 or 21 MP image that sucks at low light and you end up losing resolution by noise reducing in post or in camera, right?



I agree with you on this point although I don't see it happening. It sounds similar to the relation of Nikon's D800 line and D3 lines. Or similar to what Fuji put on X100. However, it means they need a new sensor that would not justify the production expenses. Even now, having an APSC sensor in a power-shot body is something neat. 

I think this camera is too pro for consumers (feature wise) and too consumer for pros (considering the form factor and unknown development roadmap). I have heard people nagging why it can't auto-rotate from portrait to landscape when they playback their images. What they have seen in smartphones.

I think if canon wants to take it serious they need to make it specialized for at least one genre. I think the only killer member of the family is Ef-m 11-22. When added to the small form factor it's very desirable for hikers who also do landscape. Yet, we need a nice tele here.

What I like for M3 is a more power-full processor with snappy startup time added to what M2 already has (WiFi and faster AF). An articulated LCD can be a plus for shooting from hip. This would be good candidate for an excellent street camera and an Iphone killer. Same to you I do hate the over sharpened nasty smartphone snapshots who only look good on tiny screens.


----------



## johnctharp (Jan 20, 2015)

The 22/2 is arguably a gem; it's cheap, but note that it's performance puts it in range of ~US$1000 lenses from Fuji and Sony.

The 55-200 is apparently a nice lens, though it's more rare than the 11-22, and it's a difficult sell when Tamron is producing an 18-200 for the system.

The main theme here is that when Canon gets around to pushing mirrorless- and it is a 'when' question, not if- we'll have plenty of high quality optics to choose from given the available examples.

Further, we could see third-party support take off with Sigma, and even Zeiss, and that's not counting the Samyang lenses.

And maybe, my dream adapter will come through- a tilt/shift version of the EF -> EF-M adapter that retains all electrical functions .


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 20, 2015)

why do I keep my eos-m?
I bought It for 300 bucks with the 22mm lens. I liked it enough, but it wasn't amazing, and gets destroyed by my a7 with 35mm 2.8 lens in low light situations(there is no comparison at all.)
My wife loves the small form factor(it fits in her purse nicely) the HDR(which performs better than my a7,) and the touch screen(it's easier to use on an occasional basis than the a7.)
We bought the 11-22 on amazon.cn(I was living in china) on a daily deal for about 375 bucks and I love that lens, especially it's small size and excellent image quality and IS. 
The 22mm and 11-22mm are two excellent lenses. I ponder selling the M sometimes and buying the wide angle option for the a7, but my wife really enjoys using it, and it's nice to throw in my wife's purse when I'm too lazy to take out my backpack with the a7 in it.
We're currently traveling for about 4 months in Asia and I always bring out the M in the daytime with the 11-22 on it, using it whenever I want wide angle shots(quite often.) I let my wife carry the M and I carry the a7. We are both very happy. At night if my wife wants to shoot, she uses the 22mm f2.
I never use the M at night, the noise is really bad compared to my a7, but in the daytime in good light. the two cameras' photographs are basically indistinguishable.
I have considered buying the 55-200 but the AF is simply too slow to capture birds or many things I would want more reach for. Additionally, I refuse to put any more money in to the M system until Canon shows a little more commitment and releases some new bodies, and the available lenses in the US.
I'm a little troubled by their lack of interest in the M system and wish they would make a body with a viewfinder, a pop up flash and a real AF system.


----------



## DRR (Jan 26, 2015)

EchoLocation said:


> I'm a little troubled by their lack of interest in the M system and wish they would make a body with a viewfinder, a pop up flash and a real AF system.



This is only my opinion...

I tend to get the feeling that the EOS M is only Canon dipping their toes in the water... it's a "beta" camera that will help them decide how/where to take mirrorless in the future.

Truth of the matter is that the time and money Canon has invested in the M system is really in the EF-M mount. The body itself is almost irrelevant at this point. Canon put out a "feeler" body to see what people really consider important and what they don't. Based on the reaction to the M and the M2, maybe they split the mirrorless line and have a line that has an EVF and another without.

Or my theory, they eventually move the Rebel line to all mirrorless with an EF-M mount. It will have an EVF and most Rebel features, and can still take legacy EF and EF-S glass via adapter. Then they can have the EOS-M line be the small, pocketable MILC, where you sacrifice EVF and possibly some performance but gain a much smaller size and weight.

Canon is the elephant of the industry, it is slow to move but when it does you don't want to be in its way. I don't think the M/M2 are serious attempts to dominate the mirrorless industry, they are attempts to establish a new mount and help the company figure out which way it wants to go. Because like an elephant, once you have all that mass moving in one direction, it's very slow to change directions, so it's best to figure out first where you want to be.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 26, 2015)

.
I suspect Canon has realized the fundamental fact of mirrorless...

It's nowhere without a genuinely usable EVF. Fuji accomplished that with their XT1 so it can be done. Aligning that with an acceptable form factor is the real challenge.


----------



## kennephoto (Jan 30, 2015)

I thrall love this camera. Ive never used a mirror less camera before but I've had this for a couple years now. Yea it's not the same as my 5d3 but it can go so many places and I can get better photos with it than my phone can do (sgs4) I've made some really great photos with it that I couldn't do with my bigger gear. Plus my girl likes using it cause all you do it touch the screen and it takes a photo of what you want! Recently I purchased a FD adapter and I'm using my FD 50 1.4 and having a blast and I'm very impressed with the results. Sure there plenty to improve and I hope they do but I still think the M is a tad underrated. My 40d was awesome, 7d super, 5d3 wow and yet I'm still going back to the M because it makes me think and that's fun. That's why I keep my M


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought my M as a second body to my 5D Classic. I liked its size, disliked the lack of the viewfinder and the autofocus speed (as many other CanonRumorsForumers).
Recently I decided to sell my 5Dc (as long as there is a market for it), bought a 70D, thought that I don't need two APS-C Bodyes [maybe I'll consider the 6DMark II if it has more than one cross AF-point], and sold my M without particular regrets. 
Maybe I'll buy the EF-S 24mm pancake, and I'll be OK with its size.


Selling experience:
It took less than 24 hours to sell my (third hand) used 5Dc (in 4 years I lost 50% of its purchase price).
It took two weeks to sell my new M (in less than 2 years I lost 45% of its purchase price).


----------



## Tinky (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Johan.

It got a bad rep. Which in some ways is shame, especially for early adopters who paid £800+ for theirs.

I have 2 of them, one of which cost me £200. I'm probably going to have 3 soon. I'm just waiting for the price to drop further. 

Very decent video quality. Cheaper than Go-Pros. They just aren't for some folk, but I'm a fan.


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 10, 2015)

The M has been an awesome purchase for me. i added the fotodiox grip to it last year, and it does help point and shoot style handling quite a bit.

i usually use with my 50 1. 4, 10-22, and 22/f2. I REALLY wish there was an equivalent of this lens in an EF mount (not the oldder, ancient canon lenses)

My 5d3 just came in today......ooooooh im so excited, and i just cant hide it


;D  ;D  ;D  ;D  ;D


PS- on my last trip to japan, i left the M + 10-22 home by mistake. this time? Not a chance in hell....see you in Japan in two weeks


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 10, 2015)

johnctharp said:


> The 22/2 is arguably a gem; it's cheap, but note that it's performance puts it in range of ~US$1000 lenses from Fuji and Sony.



I couldn't agree more. Best sleeper lens ever.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 10, 2015)

the 22mm is a belter indeed. Even the fall off is lovely wide open. Pronounced, but organic. and shaaaaaaaarp.


----------

